# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Türk Devletleri: Azerbaycan, Özbekistan, Kırgızistan, Kazakistan >  özbekistanda sovyet yönetimi

## ceydaaa

guzel_turkistan.jpgSovyet sistemi Özbekistanı 70 seneden fazla idare etmemiştir. Bütün Sovyet Cumhuriyetlirinin tek hakimi Sovyet Komünist Partisiydi. Diğer cumhuriyetlerde kurulan komünist partileri Sovyet Komünist Partisinin direktifleri dahilinde hareket ederlerdi. 
Sovletlerde en yüksek yasama organı Yüksek Sovyet Meclisiydi. Bu Yüksek Sovyet ülkeyi Birlik Sovyeti ve Milletler Sovyeti olmak üzere ikiye ayrıldı. Her Birlik Cumhuriyeti, Muhtar Cumhuriyetleri, Mutar Oblastlara ve muhtar Okruglara ayrılmıştı. Her Cumhuriyete 32, her Muhtar Cumhuriyeti 11, her Oblastı 5 ve her Muhtar Okruğu 1 temsilci ederdi. Yüksek Sovletler bu temsilcilerin gelmesinden sonra bu organlar yılda iki defa toplanırlardı. Ülkeyi yöneten konsey durumundaki Presidyumu bu Sovyetler seçerdi. Yüksek Sovyet Presidyumun Yönetim Kurulu 37 kişiden meydana gelirdi. 
Presidyum başkanın dışında 15 yardımcısı (her cumhuriyete bir tane) bir sekreter ile 20 üyesi bulunurdu. Presidyum başkanı Yüksek Sovyetin çıkardığı kanunları tasdik edip yürürlüğe sokardı. Bütün bu organlar Sovyet Komünist Partisinin emirleri ile hareket ederdi. Ayrıca bütün bu organlara seçilecek temsilcileri de Komünist Partisi tespit ederdi.
alıntı

----------

